# Archery info



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

ive been shooting for more than a year and i was wondering if anyone had any information about competitions. not specific ones, but just stuff like distance and skill. Thanks!


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

this is a link to a page that will tell you just about everything you need to know.... http://www.texasarchery.org/JOAD/JOADFAQ.htm


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks, thats a cool website!


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

*actually*

actually i have one more question. 
for the distances in tournaments, most websites say 30m and up, but the lady at the archery store/range said that 20m is the standard. which distances are the norm for either indoor or outdoor women's/cadet archery? thanks!:smile:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

landmass said:


> actually i have one more question.
> for the distances in tournaments, most websites say 30m and up, but the lady at the archery store/range said that 20m is the standard. which distances are the norm for either indoor or outdoor women's/cadet archery? thanks!:smile:


Female cadet's for indoors shoot 18m like everyone and for outdoors they shoot 60m, 50m, 40m, and 30m.


----------



## raider_archer (Nov 28, 2006)

yeah I wouldn't know the answer to that, sorry!!!


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

*thanks*

yeah I was just curious because i have been shooting non-competitively (like just at ranges and at the targets set up in my field) and i was wondering if i was shooting anything close to what competitons might be.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

landmass said:


> yeah I was just curious because i have been shooting non-competitively (like just at ranges and at the targets set up in my field) and i was wondering if i was shooting anything close to what competitons might be.


What distance are you shooting?


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> What distance are you shooting?


I have been shooting like 20m maybe a little more


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

landmass said:


> actually i have one more question.
> for the distances in tournaments, most websites say 30m and up, but the lady at the archery store/range said that 20m is the standard. which distances are the norm for either indoor or outdoor women's/cadet archery? thanks!:smile:


Try Shooting 3d shoots it helps a ton when judging distance usually starts at around 20m but I generally shoot at adult stakes to help with judging further distance and its more fun, as well as a greater challange


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry to sound really stupid but what do you mean by 3d shots?


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

3-D shoots are targets of various animals set out in the woods (make it seem like your hunting and shooting real animals) and your scored on where you hit the animal the scoring system generally goes like the vitals on the animal score 15 pts the heart scores 20 and theres a small circle in the heart that scores 20 X and anything outside the vitals is a 5 and if you miss its a 0 and its goes form a max ammount of points and like any shoot, you wanna win and get the highest score.:wink:


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

oh, okay that sounds like a good way to practice. thanks for the suggestion ill try it.:smile:sounds fun


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

*Distance*



landmass said:


> actually i have one more question.
> for the distances in tournaments, most websites say 30m and up, but the lady at the archery store/range said that 20m is the standard. which distances are the norm for either indoor or outdoor women's/cadet archery? thanks!:smile:


She could have meant 20 _yards_ not meters. Indoor shoots are at 20 yards/18 meters. 

Outdoor? I think I have the age divisions correct, (I think I'm a cadet too... I think....) The outdoor JOAD Nationals go up to 60 meters for cadets. If you go to open FITA competitions, you may want to sight in for up 70 meters. (It's what I need to do, even though i have no hope of hitting gold at that distance)
So I think sighting in for 30, 40, 50, 60, and 70 meters would be a good start.

Good luck!


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh, and what kind of bow do you shoot?


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

okay yeah, she might have meant m/yards, thanks. okay ill keep those distances in mind


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

oh my bow, compound 30# what do you shoot?


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

( i know, im a weakling :smile: )


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

landmass said:


> ( i know, im a weakling :smile: )




No body is weak that is all your muscles can do for right now.


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

hahaha yeah i know, i could probably pull a little more:wink: but hey i have a 30#. how much do you pull?


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

I doesn't really matter how many #'s you shoot or what kind of bow you shoot. Its the shooter not the bow, besides with these newer compund bow they throw arrows like darts at any poundage.


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

cool, cuz mine is new :smile: maybe it will be able to throw arrows too!


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

actually one more thing, did you mean meters or yard withthe list for out door 30, 40 50 60 and 70 ? i just want to make sure


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

landmass said:


> hahaha yeah i know, i could probably pull a little more:wink: but hey i have a 30#. how much do you pull?



I pull a 34 and a half pound recurve.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

landmass said:


> actually one more thing, did you mean meters or yard withthe list for out door 30, 40 50 60 and 70 ? i just want to make sure


Who are you talk too? LooMoo or I??


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

both, im curious for both. hey now ill have two other peoples bow weights to compare  okay well atleast im not too far behind you, of course a recurve is harder


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

landmass said:


> both, im curious for both. hey now ill have two other peoples bow weights to compare  okay well atleast im not too far behind you, of course a recurve is harder


Yes, i did mean meters in my post about that you have to shoot 60, 50, 40, and 30 meters. And yes a recurve is harder to shoot, but a compound is a nice bow too.


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

okay thanks, just checking with the meters thing. :wink: both recurves and compounds are good in their own special way :smile:


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

landmass said:


> okay thanks, just checking with the meters thing. :wink: both recurves and compounds are good in their own special way :smile:


Yes, I do agree with you that recurves and compounds are specil in their own ways. :smile:


----------



## PSE SPYDER (Apr 18, 2007)

I pull 50#

dt


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

PSE SPYDER said:


> I pull 50#
> 
> dt


lol? No neeed to get cocky now....:wink:


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

haha yeah, now i definately feel like a weakling lol


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

landmass said:


> actually one more thing, did you mean meters or yard withthe list for out door 30, 40 50 60 and 70 ? i just want to make sure


Yep, Meters

And yeah, 30 lbs is no easy feat! I shoot a PSE recurve, 30# as well.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> Yep, Meters
> 
> And yeah, 30 lbs is no easy feat! I shoot a PSE recurve, 30# as well.


What Pse recurve do you shoot?


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> What Pse recurve do you shoot?


X-Factor! A green one!

haha, I just got it a while ago. I still need liumbs, side rods, new sight, .... I'm borrowing everything I need until I get some money. Still looking for that money tree..... 
What kind of bow do you shoot?


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> X-Factor! A green one!
> 
> haha, I just got it a while ago. I still need liumbs, side rods, new sight, .... I'm borrowing everything I need until I get some money. Still looking for that money tree.....
> What kind of bow do you shoot?



That's cool. I bet the green is really pretty. I tried the X-Factor and it was red. But now I'm shoot a Hoyt Matrix.


----------



## PSE SPYDER (Apr 18, 2007)

The 3-D shoots should really help you on
your yardage skill and you should really enjoy them
too . 

dt


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

PSE SPYDER said:


> The 3-D shoots should really help you on
> your yardage skill and you should really enjoy them
> too .
> 
> dt


I'm with ya 100% on that one


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

awesome, yeah they sound fun and helpful, good combination :wink:


----------



## landmass (Apr 30, 2007)

so what have you guys heard about the diamond cutter or something or another by bowtech?


----------

